# THe New York Times: After Duty, Dogs Suffer Like Soldiers



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

*NYT: Like soldiers, dogs suffer from post-traumatic stress*


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45518899/ns/us_news-the_new_york_times/


----------

